# where to buy acrylic/glass



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

i need to get some glass or acrylic for baffling my sump up. where did you get yours? where can I get some near kitsilano?

thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try Industrial Plastic in Richmond across from MacDonald near Ikea.

If you want to come to Coquitlam, let me know the sizes you need. I can see what I can do for a small cutting fee.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks for the tip. coquitlam is just too far for me currently. i have to wait until payday and a purpose to go to JL to make it out that far.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

look in the yellow pages to see if there is a Sign shop somewhere near you. They ususally have lots of scraps of thin acrylic


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have already purchased what I need


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't want to hijack the thread...but gklaw, can you source and cut Acrylic? I'm thinking about building a small corner aquarium, diamond shaped or bowfront.

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I cut mine on my table saw. I thought home depot sold it as well or is that different stuff?*


----------

